# Tubeless Flat Tire Repair



## deadcactus (Jan 6, 2016)

Curious what other people carry for dealing with flats on multi-day trips on tubeless tires. My initial inclination is to bring some extra sealant and a CO2 cartridge or two with a tube as second line back-up. Does that make sense?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't skimp and use light weight tyres with crap thin sidewalls, if that doesn't negate cuts, then a proper tubeless tyre patch kit and/or dental floss, a needle and some shoe goo, along with what you mention and a real pump.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I carry two tubes, and top off my sealant before embarking. Not doing real long trips...


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

My kit is expanding and now includes

1 (maybe 2) bottles of Stan's 
2 29er tubes
curved needle and thread
superglue 
pump
patch kit
bacon strips (genuine innovations tire plugs)

The worst part about the southwest is that when you go to put a tube in you first have to take out hundreds of thorns in the tire first. So you find yourself rubbing the inside of a tire that is covered with Stan's until something stabs you in the finger. Pull it out and repeat. Patience is king or you'll just flat your tube instantly. 

I did recently slash a sidewall and after patching from the inside, sewing and glueing from the outside have been riding it tubeless without issue. 3 weeks later I've yet to see any Stan's coming out.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Get some tubeless plugs. You can get them in several sizes. It's nice to be able to just jam a plug in, pump up the tire and keep riding. Fastest tubeless repair going if the plug is big enough...although I have used multiple plugs in one hole to successfully repair bigger punctures.

Besides the plugs I carry a spare tube and possibly a small tube of sealant if I think the terrain warrants it.

I have carried CO2 to seat beads, but I have yet to use it after several years so I think I'll be leaving it at home in the future.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

CO2, in my opinion, is a back up and I have ditched it in place of a good lezyne alloy drive pump; once you use the canisters, you're pushing home.... 

My kit is: Spare Tube, Patch kit (fresh unopened glue), Rubber Superglue, Sticky string.

I am considering a little bottle of Stans but so far I have not needed it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I had not remembered plugs, will definitely add some to my kit. I sort of feel like I'm carrying the tubes anyhow, so why not just use them, but plugging (!) is a quick and easy first resort. Messing with a tubeless flat can suck up a lot of time, I have found, while throwing in a tube is quick and predictable. For more permanent repairs on a long trip I like Matterhorn's kit. I carry a good alloy drive lezyne too, buy one before you waste money on cheap/available pumps and figure it out the hard way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Yup, my pump is a Lezyne. Pretty sweet. 

Plugs have worked for me in the past and are by far the best choice if they work. I've seen dudes use hair ties, sticks, and small rubber bands instead of purpose made plugs and that worked too. Anything to avoid tubes.


----------



## hybris (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a fattie hard tail set up for summer bikepacking. Carrying 2 spare tubes takes up a lot of space and adds a couple of kg. I would like to ride without a spare tube but am not quite game for longer trips. Whp takes a spare tube and who doesnt.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a plus sized bike stache a couple months ago now, right now only have really taken it out on local singeltrack, put have a small frame bag with tube and repair items.

have been thinking about picking up a car plug kit and carrying that instead of the tube. 

For all bikes I carry a pump that can use C02 as well, C02 is for reasons already stated help sea la bead or get that last bit of firmness on tire, will always use pump at first.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Surely the plus sized riders already know this but if not --a standard size tube will fit in a plus sized tire. I carry 29 X 2.4 inch tubes for my 29+. Lighter and smaller to pack. One gets taped to the head tube, between the mountain feed bags and the other is tucked neatly under the saddle.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

HEMIjer said:


> have been thinking about picking up a car plug kit and carrying that instead of the tube.


Mountain bike tubeless plug kits have plugs that are a lot smaller than automotive sized plugs. You may want to carry a variety of sizes. You can put more than one small plug in a bigger hole, but if you just have big plugs you'll have to make the hole bigger to jam it in.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I carry a spare Slime tube or two, depending on the ride. Not much fun to pop in a regular tube, only to have it flatten on the next prickly thing


----------



## hybris (Sep 30, 2015)

Have used the plugs on auto tyres and they worked well. Am sure they would work well for MTB punctures. 
Freind of mine cut a tyre badly on the trail, only had a 7 km walk back out but it could be 10 times that on some rides. Sewing and gluing the cut seems to work for some folk but I havent had to try it. There is a fair degree of risk in trying it for the first time out on the trail when there is no fallback option. Has anyone had any experience and how did it go. For me it only needs to last long enough to get home, but that could be a couple of days.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

hybris said:


> I have a fattie hard tail set up for summer bikepacking. Carrying 2 spare tubes takes up a lot of space and adds a couple of kg. I would like to ride without a spare tube but am not quite game for longer trips. Whp takes a spare tube and who doesnt.


I suggest you trade the plus sized tubes with normal or even ultralight size. Less space and weight. Going far far into the wild with out spare is an invitation for a long walk
Tubeless works great until it doesn't. I carry two spares when going overnight.but definitely start tubeless


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

You may need to consider two flat scenarios:
1)simple puncture exceeding the abilities of the sealant to clog 
2) loosing tire bead in addition to the cause of the flat

#2 depends greatly on the tire and rim combination. If you have a loose fit, then re seating the tire with a pump or a few cartridges may not happen...so you carry a tube

#1 Have not tried plugs yet. I notice the typical plugs look to have some type of sticky rubber cement on them. I question how that might work in combination with the various sealants. I'm afraid not too well, so I also have a few pieces of narrow braided rope thinking I may get a seal with that.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

hybris said:


> Have used the plugs on auto tyres and they worked well. Am sure they would work well for MTB punctures.
> Freind of mine cut a tyre badly on the trail, only had a 7 km walk back out but it could be 10 times that on some rides. Sewing and gluing the cut seems to work for some folk but I havent had to try it. There is a fair degree of risk in trying it for the first time out on the trail when there is no fallback option. Has anyone had any experience and how did it go. For me it only needs to last long enough to get home, but that could be a couple of days.


I used an old tire for some sewing practice before I really needed the skill trailside. Still haven't had to use needle/thread on the trail but I'm confident I can. I've been using a Chronicle that I sewed for well over 200 rocky miles now. Put a patch on the inside, sewed the outside and it seems fine. Too expensive to throw it away as there is still plenty of tread life. I'm curious how long it will last. Hoping to get a full life out of the tire.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

trailnimal said:


> #1 Have not tried plugs yet. I notice the typical plugs look to have some type of sticky rubber cement on them. I question how that might work in combination with the various sealants. I'm afraid not too well, so I also have a few pieces of narrow braided rope thinking I may get a seal with that.


I've used Genuine Innovations Plugs, which are sticky, and they do work well with Stan's NT sealant. I generally wait a minute or two (or ten) then ride. Braided rope would likely work as well. Or wrap a few hair ties around your h-bar, those work as well.


----------



## NoBrakeNate (Feb 26, 2015)

Dental floss and a small needle, along with two spare tubes (I bring 700 X 28/38 for my 29 X 2.125) and a patch kit.

This, with some duck tape and a tube held for 160 miles on the CO Trail.


----------



## hybris (Sep 30, 2015)

Looking at the marks on the side of your tyre N.B.N. the repair is holding up well. I had wondered about fishing line but if floss can take those scrapes and knocks then that will do.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I might try fishing line instead of floss next time. Floss is holding fine but I covered it in a layer of super glue. Also, different from the photo above, I put in many more stitches and totally sealed the rip. Still running tubeless without issue.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm planning to look into Schwalbe's new Evotubes to pack along for tubeless failures. Packed size looks unbelievably good:


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)

For those looking for a small tire plug kit, this looks pretty good.
Dynaplug® Online Store | Dynaplug® Micro Pro - Tubeless Bicycle Tire Repair Kit


----------



## sevenhelmet (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm still carrying a tube and a regular patch kit. I probably need to update since I started running tubeless about a week ago.

For those running Stan's wheels , how hard is it to unseat a bead and install a tube on the trail? When I set these things up, it was a royal pain to stretch the bead over the last 8-12" of the wheel. Also, will a Schraeder valve fit through the Presta valve hole?

Maybe I should just go the floss/needle/Stans/bacon route as others have.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

albeant said:


> I'm planning to look into Schwalbe's new Evotubes to pack along for tubeless failures. Packed size looks unbelievably good:


If you have <4.0 tyres then try the Schwalbe SV13F, they are tiny and only 185g....


----------



## hybris (Sep 30, 2015)

Tyre patch glue I have used in the past (for farm machinery tyres) didn't like moisture. Took ages to go off on a wet day. What precautions are needed for patching the inside of tyres wet with Stans.

Drying and wiping the inside of the tyre with a little metho may help. Any experience out there?


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

What is the smallest tube you can get by with in a 3.8 tire on a fat bike?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

hybris said:


> Tyre patch glue I have used in the past (for farm machinery tyres) didn't like moisture. Took ages to go off on a wet day. What precautions are needed for patching the inside of tyres wet with Stans.
> 
> Drying and wiping the inside of the tyre with a little metho may help. Any experience out there?


I'm in the desert so everything dries quickly but all I did was a quick wipe with a rag before I put a patch in. Still in 250 miles later.

That same patch has now been sewn to the tire. Noticed that the dental floss, used in round 1 of sewing was starting fray. Got some heavier kite string (don't tell my daughter) and did another round of sewing. Went right through the patch. Another layer of super glue for abrasion protection and I'm still rolling.

Taking a note from the Vikb playbook and not spending any money. I'll run that Chronicle until the knobs fall off.


----------

